

Ask HN: Not raising expectations of the customer is not a defeatist attitude? - krmmalik

I've been woefully trying to convince my business partner for the last 5 years, that raising expectations of the client is NOT a good idea. I've always believed in the "Under promise and over deliver" idea. Further more, people perceive things as 'they' are not as 'we' are, so we dont know what it is that they are dreaming.<p>His argument is, that its a defeatist attitude that lacks courage and conviction. Im all for ambition, achievement and results, but i feel there is a distinction to be made.<p>Can you please help me make this point?
======
charlesmarshall
The old axiom "Failing to plan is planning to fail" comes to mind.

I wouldn't say sell yourself short but always be realistic. For example if its
a deadline you want to give for a project will take 2 weeks, build in some
space for running over (a % based on complicity and client) and give that.

In your case I think your talking features. You can promise the basics first
and discuss a 'stage 2' which adds more functions later.. If you get those
done before planned thats a big plus.

Most clients only remember failures, not success. So I would agree with you on
this one.

~~~
krmmalik
Consider the following dialogue "your new website will be ten times better
than your existing one".

What would that make you think as a client?

~~~
inerte
That you'll put everything that _I_ think it's better for the website.

But if you say you're going to do feature X and Y and change Z because of
reason ABC, and as a consequence you'll say the website will be 10 times
better, then hopefully we'll have some metrics to discuss.

10 times better could mean more conversions, a faster/more secure checkout for
an e-commerce website, or just a prettier brochure one.

These kind of statements are too vague on their own, you have to put some meat
around to show me _why_ it'll be better.

But hey, sometimes you have to make the sale. If the clients are paying and
they're happy after the project is complete, then there's nothing to worry.
It's marketing and advertisement working.

------
Kliment
The best thing you can do is satisfy all user expectations, including the ones
they do not know they have. People love being positively surprised. So the
proposition is this: By the model of your partner, you create expectations for
users, and then satisfy them. This essentially means people get excited about
something, wait for it, and, at best, it eventually happens. So they think
"Yeah, it's finally here.". Your proposition is to keep all that but also have
them think "Yeah, it's finally here, and it's even BETTER than I thought it
would be!". This is distinct from surprise releases and no release schedules,
which I suppose is what your partner is thinking about. Raising client
expectations is an excellent idea. Exceeding those new expectations is even
more excellent. Promise something good. Deliver something better.

------
stonemetal
Expectations should be just right. Low expectations is lost business. If I
don't think You can solve my problem or not solve it well, why do business
with you? Elevated expectations are lost repeat business. If you promise steak
but deliver hamburger, why would I come back?

